# Essential Jazz music?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hi, I am a classical musician and I love jazz to. I like Bill Evans very much, Also Dave Brubeck's quartet.
Where should I start? What is some essential music I should listen to?
Many thanks


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

yes, you could try with the tons of albums suggested in the topics I've showed you in the topic you've opened in the classical section.


----------

